# Need for Speed Pro Street win 8.1 Kompatibilitätsmodus nicht vorhanden



## Heisenberg318 (5. Oktober 2014)

*Need for Speed Pro Street win 8.1 Kompatibilitätsmodus nicht vorhanden*

Guten Tag 
Ich hatte vorher Windows 7 da konnte ich den Kompatibilitätsmodus auch einstellen, da der Reiter in den Eigenschaften vorhanden war. Bin dann auf Windows 8.1 (64bit) umgestiegen und da sich das Spiel sowieso nicht so gut mit dem OS "verträgt" wollte ich direkt im Kompatibilitätsmodus starten, da ja sonst der weiter Button nicht funktioniert...
Habe auch Screenshots vom Eigenschaften- Fenster.


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Need for Speed Pro Street win 8.1 Kompatibilitätsmodus nicht vorhanden*

Hast du es auch mal direkt im Spieleverzeichniss probiert?

Und warum hast du das Game in einem Ordner namens "_" installiert?


----------



## Heisenberg318 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Need for Speed Pro Street win 8.1 Kompatibilitätsmodus nicht vorhanden*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Hast du es auch mal direkt im Spieleverzeichniss probiert?
> 
> Und warum hast du das Game in einem Ordner namens "_" installiert?


 
Ja, hab ich...

In dem Ordner hab ich meine ganzen Spiele, der heißt "_" damit Windows ihn immer ganz nach oben packt... (kleine Macke )


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Need for Speed Pro Street win 8.1 Kompatibilitätsmodus nicht vorhanden*

Dann weis ich auch nicht weiter, habe es mal bei mir ausprobiert, aber egal welches Programm, welche Verknüpfung ich auswähle, ich habe immer die Kompa dabei


----------



## Heisenberg318 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Need for Speed Pro Street win 8.1 Kompatibilitätsmodus nicht vorhanden*

Weiß echt niemand, was ich da machen kann?


----------



## Galford (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Need for Speed Pro Street win 8.1 Kompatibilitätsmodus nicht vorhanden*

Edit:
Und schon muss ich mich berichtigen. Ich lasse das bisher von mir Geschriebene einfach mal ganz unten stehen, aber ich ändere die Schriftgröße. Aber am Besten ignoriert man es einfach, da die Sachverhalte so dann nicht mehr richtig sind. 

Ich habe jetzt ProStreet von DVD installiert. Dabei habe ich Autorun.exe im Kompatibilitätsmodus und als Administrator ausgeführt. Danach habe ich den Patch auf die Version 1.1 installiert. Hier dürfte es bei mir Probleme gegeben haben, die sich dadurch umgehen ließen, das ich den Patch im Kompatibilitätsmodus und als Administrator ausgeführt habe. Jetzt läuft bei mir auch Version 1.1, was vorher nicht der Fall war. Zwar könnte es auch sein, dass sich Patch 1.1 nicht mit der Version auf Origin verträgt (nochmals: Origin scheint die Release-Version zu laden, ohne Patch 1.1), aber ich schätze mal das nicht dies das Problem war, sondern das ich den Patch früher nicht im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausgeführt hatte. Ab die Ausführung als Administrator wirklich wichtig ist, müsste man ausprobieren, aber man hat ja keinen Schaden wenn man es als Administrator ausführt, deshalb würde ich selber das auch künftig so machen.

Ansonsten gilt weiterhin dies, falls man wie der OP die Kompatibilität so nicht einstellen konnte:

1.)
Windows-Taste + w drücken. Ins Suchfeld z.B. "vorherige" eingeben, und dann "Programme ausführen, die für vorherige Versionen von Windows entwickelt wurden". Dann auf "Weiter" und nach Need for Speed Pro Street suchen und auswählen. 

 oder

Die nfs.exe im ProStreet Verzeichnis suchen (bzw. wenn das Spiel noch nicht installiert wurde, eben die Autorun.exe auf der DVD) -> Rechtsklick darauf -> Behandeln von Kompatibilitätsproblemen. 

2.)
"Empfohlene Einstellungen testen"

oder, die bessere Variante:

"Programmprobleme behandeln" -> Weiter -> Häkchen bei "Das Programm war in früheren Versionen lauffähig..." und "Für das Programm sind zusätzliche Berechtigungen erforderlich" -> Weiter -> dann z.b. "Windows Vista (Service Pack 2)" auswählen -> Weiter-> Programm testen (es wird dann im Kompatibilitätsmodus und als Administrator ausgeführt).








Hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit ProStreet und Windows 8.1

Eigentlich besitze ich eine Retail-Version von ProStreet, aber ich habe das Spiel bei der letzten Installation trotzdem nicht von DVD installiert, sondern über Origin runtergeladen. Origin scheint aber nicht die auf Patch 1.1 gepatchte Version zu laden, sondern die Release-Version. Origin bietet mir auch keine Option zur Aktualisierung an. Das möchte ich eigentlich deshalb anmerken, weil sich selbst EA dem bewusst zu sein scheint, dass die Release-Version weniger Probleme macht als die Version mit Patch 1.1. Bei mir sieht es so aus: die Release-Version scheint mit Windows 8.1 gut zu funktionieren, selbst ohne Kompatibilitätsmodus. Erst nachdem ich den Patch auf Version 1.1. installiert habe, stürzt das Spiel immer beim Start ab. Meine Empfehlung wäre es also den Patch NICHT zu installieren. Problem daran: Savegames die mit Version 1.1 gespielt wurden, sind nicht mehr mit früheren Version kompatibel. Ich habe eigentlich ein eigenes 100% Savegame, kann dies aber nicht mehr mit der Release-Version nutzen. Allerdings wurde das Spiel mit Patch 1.1 während der Events (Rennen, Drag, Drift etc) auf 30 Frames gelockt.
Eigentlich möchte ich meinen Fortschritt im Spiel nicht verlieren, aber da das Spiel mit Patch 1.1 eh nicht läuft, muss ich (wenn ich mal die Zeit dazu finde) eben neu anfangen. Dann habe ich auch wieder 60 Frames (mit Vsync). Und ich werde ganz sicher dann das Savegame auch wirklich nur mit der Release-Version verwenden. Leider stehen ohne Patch 1.1 selbstverständlich nicht mehr die Inhalte zur Verfügung, die mit dem Patch 1.1 dem Spiel hinzugefügt wurden. Logisch. Ich wollte es nur erwähnen. 


Was bei mir nicht funktioniert hat, aber evtl. einen Versuch wert ist:
1.)
Windows-Taste + w drücken. Ins Suchfeld z.B. "vorherige" eingeben, und dann "Programme ausführen, die für vorherige Versionen von Windows entwickelt wurden". Dann auf "Weiter" und nach Need for Speed Pro Street suchen und auswählen. Dann den Anweisungen folgen.
oder
Die nfs.exe im ProStreet Verzeichnis suchen -> Rechtsklick darauf -> Behandeln von Kompatibilitätsproblemen. 

2.)"Empfohlene Einstellungen testen"

3.) Wenn 2. nicht funktioniert: "Programm Probleme behandeln" und dann Häkchen bei div Optionen setzten. Und dann einfach probieren.


----------



## Heisenberg318 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Need for Speed Pro Street win 8.1 Kompatibilitätsmodus nicht vorhanden*

Galford!! Hab es, dank dir hinbekommen, vielen Dank erstmal dafür 
Habe jetzt aber 2 weitere Probleme, undzwar wird 1. Das Spiel nur noch mit schwarzen Rändern angezeigt und die Autos und alles andere sind "schmaler"
                                                               und 2. Funktioniert der Weiter-Knopf immer noch nicht..., ich war mir aber sicher dass es daran lag...
Irgendeinen Vorschlag, Jemand?


----------

